# For my Dad's 50th Birthday



## Btoon84 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone. Nice to see some cool walking sticks and canes so far. There are some talented folks here that's for sure. I can only hope to learn and share.

This is an oak branch that i salvaged from a brush pile. I kept it in the corner of the garage for almost a year. It has some great ergonomics for the grip. My dad is 6,4 and it fits him wonderfully. Very happy with the end result. My dad piddles around in the backyard (20 acres) and is a pretty rugged dude. Nothing too fancy would have worked for him. I wanted him to use what I made him. Not set it in the corner.

So without further delay...

I used some mahogany, purpleheart and yellowheart with some thin maple spacers. The grip is actually at the small burl spot.








I didn't get the chance to really get good pics. These last ones were taken while working on it a bit at work.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, that looks really nice! I like the way it looks, handsome yet usable.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice hybrid, rustic stick. A really useable keepsake that any father would be proud coming from son!

Welcome to WSF, btw.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

That's pretty sharp. I like the way you added the spacers to the top. Really gives it a unique appearance. Man, I love to take a stick and turn it into something useful and interesting. Good work!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Your Dad will love it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks for the kind words gentlemen! much appreciated


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice and usefull use of wood. I'm sure he'll be proud of it.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks handsome and rugged. Like so much the look and a great find on that stick. Your Dad will love and be proud of it. Great work!


----------

